# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Öğretmen Seval Eroğlu, Ancak Böyle Anlatılabilirdi

## bozok

*İnternette Tıklama Rekoru Kırıyor*

 

28.4.2010 / İnternetajans

Ancak Böyle Anlatılabilirdi….

üanakkale Zaferinin 95. Yıldönümünde Bor İlçesi Başpınar İlköğretim Okulu Sosyal Bilgiler üğretmeni Seval EROğLU’nun yaptığı konuşma internet de video paylaşım sitelerinde tıklanma rekoru kırıyor. 

Başpınar İlköğretim Okulu Sosyal Bilgiler üğretmeni Seval Eroğlu üanakkale Zaferinin kutlama programında yaptığı konuşma bir çok kurum, kuruluş ve şahıslardan takdir aldı. Onlarca kişi ziyaret etti, çiçek gönderildi. Yüzlerce Tebrik mesajları iletildi. üeşitli üniversitelerden gençler ziyaret dilek ve tarihlerini belirttiler. 

Ziyaret eden kurumlardan birisi de Türk Eğitim Sen Niğde şube Başkanlığı oldu. 

üanakkale’yi “geldiler, gördüler, döndüler” diye üç kelimeyle özetleyen Seval öğretmene, Türk Eğitim-Sen Niğde şube Başkanı İhsan UğRAş tarafından çiçek sunularak tebrik ve teşekkür edildi. İhsan UğRAş, okulun öğretmenler odasında Seval EROğLU'nu tebrik ederek; "Bu çiçeği başta Genel Başkanımız Sayın İsmail KONCUK, Türk Eğitim-Sen Genel Merkez Yönetimi, Türk Eğitim-Sen Niğde şubesi ve yüz altmış bin Türk Eğitim-Sen üyesinin tebrik ve teşekkür nişanesi olarak takdim ediyorum" dedi.

----------

